# Sawdust clinging to face shield.



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips on keeping my poly-carbonate face shield from attracting sawdust? It's not fogging up but getting coated with dust like static cling. Right now the best I've come up with is using a soft bristled paint brush and brushing the dust off every few minutes 

Bret


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard of people using stuff like RainX meant for car windshields on their visors to reduce dust clinging and fogging at the same time. I have not tried it myself as I just wipe off the shield now and then which also gives my hands a little break. Most times when the shield starts getting loaded up my hands are getting tired also.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wipe it with a fabric softener sheet:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> wipe it with a fabric softener sheet:thumbsup:


I agree with that. I was thinking about the anti static spray for clothes and or hair.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Ditto on the dryer sheets.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

This is what I used on my full face motorcycle helmet. It kept the dust off as well as helped with bug cleanup.

http://www.plexusplasticcleaner.com/frames.html

BTW I think the dryer sheet idea is good too, and worth a try.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone actually tried the dryer sheets? It sounds like a good idea but I'd like to confirm that it actually works before I put something on my face shield that I may regret. Not that it matters but the main ingredient in dryer sheets is animal fat.

Bret


----------



## jeffoldhouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I use the dryer sheets after they've been thru the dryer. I keep several in a baggie in my workbench drawer and keep one in my pocket at all times. I wouldn't want to use one straight from the box.


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not to mention the wonderful aroma they have, try snuggles :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I use, used ones and it works for me I havent had any problems with it.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 16, 2011)

*dryer sheets*

I use dryer sheets. fresh ones, on my Triton Respirator which is fully enclosed. They are the best I have come up with. I use the unscented ones, the others would drive me right out of it, even with the fresh air. I also wash all my work cloths with fabric softener, to keep dust from clinging. I learned that as a Corian fabricator for many years


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I mounted a bathroom exhaust fan above my lathe blowing down at it solved it for me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2012)

do not use rain x it will distroy yuor face sheld i did one.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

awsome. I was going to post the same question.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention that it should be "used" dryer sheets. Fresh ones from the box can scratch some plastics.


----------

